# Ventrack or atv



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

For doing side walks and small drive way was think the ssv


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SSV... Couldn't imagine doing anything but straight line stuff with an atv but... The quad can be utilized in off months too...


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

THE drive way size is between 8 by 40 and 16 by 80 was also thing about a toro dingo 520d or the gravley pro qxt currently use a 30 inch walk behind but its way to slow


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Depends on off season use. No way an ATV keeps up with a ventrac but a dingo can be handy...


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Would a dingo be able to load a dump trailer and are they fast when plowing


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

So a ssv the fastest in the snow but hard to spend 15k on a snow only machine . A atv would be fun but rather some thing for work how about a sub compact tractor or dingo what better


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bigdave1 said:


> Would a dingo be able to load a dump trailer and are they fast when plowing


You can load a normal dump no problem... High side will be a little tough... Problem is they're slow as molasses but the most useful out of everything you've mentioned.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bigdave1 said:


> So a ssv the fastest in the snow but hard to spend 15k on a snow only machine . A atv would be fun but rather some thing for work how about a sub compact tractor or dingo what better


Atv is cheapest. Atv will be quicker than an SSV on straight aways and where you have time and real estate to turn around.
Ssv; nice machine, nimble, expensive, can have a multitude of attachments.
Dingo; expensive, slower than peanut butter...

You still haven't mentioned Trackless vehicles, skid steers, tractors, windstorms... tool cats, mowers, etc...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Bigdave1 said:


> For doing side walks and small drive way was think the ssv


is this your own home or for commercial use?

ATV can due alot of other things and How much cash are you wanting to spend?


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

For commercial use budget 15k are atv good for work or just play


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bigdave1 said:


> For commercial use budget 15k are atv good for work or just play


Well for 15k that'll get you the base machine SSV
+ a 54" plow, + tax will put you just about 15 grand.

Yes atv's can work.


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Would a atv hold up plowing and what brands the best for work


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes
Polaris, Kubota if you go utv route


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

utv are to big for the side walks were i live so who makes a good work atv


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much snow do you get? What area are you in?

Problem with ATVs for plowing are numerous...first being their maneuverability sucks. Second being the plows suck.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much snow do you get? What area are you in?
> 
> Problem with ATVs for plowing are numerous...first being their maneuverability sucks. Second being the plows suck.


Boss makes a nice plow for the atv


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

I did many years on a 1992 honda 300 4x4 with a 4ft blade and a set of rear v-bar chains . . . Country dirt driveways to city sidewalks . She was an animal and there is times i miss having that machine .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Boss makes a nice plow for the atv


It isn't that nice...had one on a Grandstand.


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

New York we get 2 big snows the rest are 3 to 6 inch snows


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well for 15k that'll get you the base machine SSV
> + a 54" plow, + tax will put you just about 15 grand.
> 
> Yes atv's can work.


By the time you get a ATV fitted you can be at $15K pretty quick.
ATV's for the right work like long runs and open areas they do pretty good.
Plows for them are lacking unless you spend top dollar on a BOSS which still has some of the same issues as the lower end plows.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I like Honda ATV but that is me,

I'd look at Honda Foreman 500 get a foot shift model.

Get a Boss V plow and go.

should be able to get that set up for around 12K-15K

get Hot grips and thump warmer as well

Maybe Handle bar mittens as well.

I have a Honda 2002 Foreman 450 that has done plowing since new for me ever winter. 

I have a 60" Moose Plow and it has held up well.

simple and tough but a V works alot better for sidewalks dont get the plow steer.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

biggest thing for the ATV is due you have off season use for it?

My ATV also gather/haul firewood in the fall, Trail ride in the summer and Mud Bog in the spring. Also mine gets used as a mobile saw horse tool carry for what ever project/building I am working on. I live out in the country and find plenty of use's for the atv's


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Plows for them are lacking unless you spend top dollar on a BOSS which still has some of the same issues as the lower end plows.


Yes


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

If you have use for a mini skid that would be my route. A lot have two speeds now and are quick. 
Mine is a basic unit and I bought it for summer work.


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

What brand is that mini skid and how much dose it weight


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Bigdave1 said:


> What brand is that mini skid and how much dose it weight


It's a Ram Rod 900T It's a great machine because it so basic but the company that sells them is garbage.
Weights about 1500lbs with a bucket.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Daley Construction said:


> It's a Ram Rod 900T It's a great machine because it so basic but the company that sells them is garbage.
> Weights about 1500lbs with a bucket.


Sold at Harbor Freight?


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Sold at Harbor Freight?


It's sold by Leon's manufacturing in Saskatchewan


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

At least a mini skid can do off season work. I have a toro dingo love it and it really impresses people who run full sizes. It is slow. If i got another it would b a ditch witch. Only thing i dont like about ditch witch is on smooth dry concrete they can skip a bit turning 360 where my dingo is just completely smooth turning. Dingo does yard damage comparable to manual labor. They are helpful for all kinds of things.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't believe someone hasn't mentioned the Boss Snoweratorer... 
I'm sure @Ajlawn1 will post the vid of himself using his momentarily.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> I can't believe someone hasn't mentioned the Boss Snoweratorer...
> I'm sure @Ajlawn1 will post the vid of himself using his momentarily.


He doesn't have power.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Here you go.


What makes that better than a mini skid? There isn't any off season uses for it is there?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Daley Construction said:


> What makes that better than a mini skid? There isn't any off season uses for it is there?


 You can outfit them with liquid tanks / sprayers and broadcast spreaders. I'd imagine they are less expensive. But yes, no summer use.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Snoweratorer...


Is that some Whizzkonsin accent?



WIPensFan said:


> I'm sure @Ajlawn1 will post the vid of himself using his momentarily.


I'm not on the walk crew...



Mark Oomkes said:


> He doesn't have power.


Supposedly I do now, but I haven't seen it...












Daley Construction said:


> What makes that better than a mini skid?


Nothing. But if you want a dedicated sidewalk machine that can spray and salt too the Snowrator or ASV are it...



Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You can outfit them with liquid tanks / sprayers and broadcast spreaders. I'd imagine they are less expensive. But yes, no summer use.


They did offer a set of slicks for them for Summer fert and squirt, not sure if that's still an option though... And you can find older wheeled Dingos etc fairly cheap compared to $10k+ for a dedicated sidewalk rig...


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Do you know how much faster a ssv is than a walk behind snow blower and would be ventrack 3400 be a better option


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bigdave1 said:


> Do you know how much faster a ssv is than a walk behind snow blower and would be ventrack 3400 be a better option


I don't even think a snowblower has been mentioned yet as an option...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't even think a snowblower has been mentioned yet as an option...


I thought a bucket was faster???


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Right now i use a walk behind 30 inch snow blower so i want to know how much faster a ssv or 3400 are compared to a walk behind snow blower


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bigdave1 said:


> Right now i use a walk behind 30 inch snow blower so i want to know how much faster a ssv or 3400 are compared to a walk behind snow blower


They will be much faster, especially if you salt with them as well. You can't really throw the 3400 into your thought process because it's way over your 15k budget. Really the main drawback of these machines over conventional snow blowers is their cost. But supposedly you are making up for that with productivity increase.


----------

